# 31635



## sandyy2510 (Jul 16, 2010)

Is the mechanical removal of a mucous plug the same as foreign body removal?

31635 
Bronchoscopy, rigid or flexible, including fluoroscopic guidance, when performed; with removal of foreign body


----------



## amsmith (Jul 19, 2010)

*Mucus plug*

No, anything that can form naturally in that location is not considered foreign.  We use either the 31645 or a 31622 depending on what happened during the bronch.


----------

